
Irish Communities Are Reclaiming One of the World's Dirtiest Fuels - Yuval_Halevi
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/ywakwj/irish-communities-are-reclaiming-bogs-peat-to-fight-climate-change
======
timwaagh
In other news Ireland just failed their EU emission guidelines, so it looks
like they have something to work on.

